# Meeting Place



## bupton52 (Mar 21, 2018)

Does your lodge meet in a building you own, a building you share, or some other place?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bro Book (Mar 21, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> Does your lodge meet in a building you own, a building you share, or some other place?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


We Excelsior #43, Pensacola Florida, PHA, own ours.

Sent from my RCT6973W43 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 21, 2018)

We meet at the Louisville-DeMolay Commandery as do 5 other lodges. Years ago St. Matthews Lodge sold their building and started meeting at the Commandery and the rent is very reasonable. We save tons of money and, due to selling the building and property, we are very sound financially.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 21, 2018)

Our building was owned by a trust, but this was converted to an Incorporated Association in the 1980's where several lodges, Craft and additional, were made members of the association with 1 warrant 1 vote. We (I) changed that a while back so if the number of warrants fall below the number needed to legally operate under the Victorian Associations Act,  it became 1 member of a lodge 1 vote to make sure we did not fall foul of the law..

Now, GL owns quite a few buildings, but traditionally they were owned locally by the lodge or lodges that built them.

Why do you ask ?


----------



## bupton52 (Mar 21, 2018)

Bloke said:


> Our building was owned by a trust, but this was converted to an Incorporated Association in the 1980's where several lodges, Craft and additional, were made members of the association with 1 warrant 1 vote. We (I) changed that a while back so if the number of warrants fall below the number needed to legally operate under the Victorian Associations Act,  it became 1 member of a lodge 1 vote to make sure we did not fall foul of the law..
> 
> Now, GL owns quite a few buildings, but traditionally they were owned locally by the lodge or lodges that built them.
> 
> Why do you ask ?



Just trying to see if places like taverns (lol) or other non-traditional places are being used by lodges to meet. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## jermy Bell (Mar 21, 2018)

Both lodges I belong to own the buildings.


----------



## Chandler R. (Mar 21, 2018)

Our temple is owned by a Masonic temple association, that's the lodges have shares in. We then pay rent to the association.


----------



## Bloke (Mar 21, 2018)

bupton52 said:


> Just trying to see if places like taverns (lol) or other non-traditional places are being used by lodges to meet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


Right. My lodges have held dinner in a pub - but never tyled in one, however my second lodge has tyled in a private club and there is another lodge which meets in a private club while two I am aware of meet in Community Centres. Oh the whole, Lodge tyled meetings take place in Lodge Buildings - it it is fairly common to see the dinner following in a restaurant or similar venue.

Lodges here have tyled in

a quarry
a cave
on a train
in an aged care facility

in a social club


----------



## Glen Cook (Mar 21, 2018)

Chandler R. said:


> Our temple is owned by a Masonic temple association, that's the lodges have shares in. We then pay rent to the association.


Same for my mother lodge.


----------



## dfreybur (Mar 22, 2018)

My Texas lodge is a tenant in a Scottish Rite building.  One of my Illinois lodges is also a tenant in a Scottish Rite building.

My main Illinois lodge owns its own building and leases to assorted non-profits including VFW, AA and appendent bodies.

My California lodge building is owned by a temple corporation that sold stock in the 1920s.  Assorted appendent bodies own shares.  Even some individual estates that are now long lost into history.  My mother lodge owns somewhere over 80% of the shares so they have all of the seats on the Temple board.  One of our tenants is a PHA lodge who own their own building but rent it to a church.  They pay us less than they get renting their own building so it's a win-win for everyone including the church.

No taverns.  I have been to Illinois Table Lodge events at taverns.  The bar must be closed when the lodge is tiled.  My main Illinois lodge often has dinner in the SR dining hall were drinks are allowed but I didn't learn the specific rules.


----------



## Keith C (Mar 23, 2018)

Our Lodge is owned my a "Hall Association" and the Lodge pays rent to the Hall Association.  The membership of the Hall Association and the Lodge are identical so in practice the rent is moving money from the right pocket to the left, but technically they are separate entities.


----------



## Symthrell (Mar 23, 2018)

We own our building. We used to have an Eastern Star group that met there but they are now defunct. We also lease space to the York Rite, if I remember correctly.


----------



## Matt L (Mar 23, 2018)

We have a 2 story brick building built in 1923.  We own it and rent out the 1st floor to the State Attorney's office division of child support.  We are supposed to collect rent from the Star and York Rite, but we kinda let that go.


----------



## frehm (Mar 23, 2018)

We have our palace here in Stockholm, *Bååtska palatset, *originally built 1662-1669. In the 1870's, the Swedish Order of Freemason bought the palace and extended it for their purposes. It has been our Order's home since 1877.










Luckily, most lodges around Sweden have their own building, but some meet in other fraternal order's buildings. Most commonly, though, it's other fraternal orders who hire from the Freemasons.


----------



## Matt L (Mar 23, 2018)

frehm said:


> We have our palace here in Stockholm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful!!!


----------



## frehm (Mar 23, 2018)

Matt L said:


> Beautiful!!!



Yes, isn't it? It's an amazing place with so much history. I'm thrilled at every lodge meeting.
 The atmosphere in the house is a combination of mystical, majestic, brotherly warm and royal (thanks to the many Kings and Princes who have been Freemasons).


----------



## Bloke (Mar 23, 2018)

frehm said:


> We have our palace here in Stockholm, *Bååtska palatset, *originally built 1662-1669. In the 1880's, the Swedish Order of Freemason bought the palace and extended it for their purposes. It has been our Order's home since 1877.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning !


----------



## Elexir (Mar 24, 2018)

The house my current lodge resides in is shared between 2 lodges of St John, 2 lodges of St Andrews, our provincial GL. All pay rent.
We also rent out to the local unit of the order of Maria (an women only order that only exists in Scandinavia/Germany, many wives/girlfreinds to freemasons are members). There is also a resturant in the bottom floor wich provides the catering. There is also a few dining areas wich can be rented.






My (old) lodge of St John rent from another fraternity.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 24, 2018)

frehm said:


> We have our palace here in Stockholm, *Bååtska palatset, *originally built 1662-1669. In the 1880's, the Swedish Order of Freemason bought the palace and extended it for their purposes. It has been our Order's home since 1877.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FANTASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## HoldenMonty (Mar 28, 2018)

Keith C said:


> Our Lodge is owned my a "Hall Association" and the Lodge pays rent to the Hall Association.  The membership of the Hall Association and the Lodge are identical so in practice the rent is moving money from the right pocket to the left, but technically they are separate entities.


That is how ours is to but being in the same jurisdiction it seems to be the norm for most lodges in PA. We had our hall association meeting last night before our regular meeting and I got strong armed into being the hall association secretary. The previous guy has been doing it for 34 years... The current secretary for our blue lodge has been trying to talk me into being the secretary for our lodge but I want go to through the chairs first, and now being the hall association secretary I will use that as another reason to not be the blue lodge secretary because I will already be busy enough doing the hall association stuff because we have two tenants that use the bottom half of our building for businesses on either side of our stair case that cuts the building in half.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 28, 2018)

HoldenMonty said:


> I will already be busy enough doing the hall association stuff because we have two tenants that use the bottom half of our building for businesses on either side of our stair case that cuts the building in half.


Sounds like you have your hands full.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 4, 2018)

This just was just added to my bucket list..... Must be absolutely stunning in person.



frehm said:


> We have our palace here in Stockholm, *Bååtska palatset, *originally built 1662-1669. In the 1870's, the Swedish Order of Freemason bought the palace and extended it for their purposes. It has been our Order's home since 1877.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Apr 4, 2018)

Our Lodge share a building with 2 blue house Lodges, a Consistory, Shriners, and our Sister Charters in the Sacramento area...


----------

